# Relabeling Service in SF Bay Area?



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone know of a Relabeling Service in the SF Bay Area?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you already have the blanks and you just want them relabeled, or do you want to buy the blanks and have them relabeled? 

TSCApparel isn't in the bay area, but they have a warehouse in CA and they will relabel for you if you buy the blanks from them.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I was told that they only do relabeling out of the Ohio warehouse, though.

If you already have the blanks, try posting an ad for a seamstress on craigslist.

It worked for me, until I found TSC.


----------



## badhoha (Jun 13, 2007)

Would you happen to know a screen printer in the Bay Area also? 

Thanks.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Do you already have the blanks and you just want them relabeled, or do you want to buy the blanks and have them relabeled?
> 
> TSCApparel isn't in the bay area, but they have a warehouse in CA and they will relabel for you if you buy the blanks from them.


Thanks Rodney.

I may go that route. I think TSC in CA outsources the relabeling, unlike their other warehouse.


----------

